
Show HN: GPG Sync - samuelcouch
https://github.com/firstlookmedia/gpgsync
======
NoGravitas
It would be helpful for the README to explain the reasons you might prefer
this over a traditional keyserver.

~~~
samuelcouch
It doesn't replace the traditional keyserver, it merely simplifies the process
of keeping up to date public keys of members of your organization (or an
organization that you follow). It also allows you to keep every member of your
group up to date when new people are on-boarded with the new users pubkey.

~~~
detaro
Just as a keyserver for your org would?

~~~
toomuchtodo
But without the overhead and headache of running your own keyserver.

